# Anyone else get anal leakage?



## ibdoer

Hey guys. I've been having anal leakage for about 6 months now. My BM's are pretty solid (1-2 a day) but after a BM I get this leakage every time. I have to go back to the bathroom and wipe 2-3 times after a BM until it subsides. Some days its not bad at all, some days its worse.
   The only time I get relief is after a shower or if I take a nice sitz bath. Then I'm good till the next BM. 
   I do have inflammation in my rectum and mild erythema(inflammation) in my anal canal, plus some roids here and there, but this leakage is annoying and it makes my anal area burn after a while. 
   My doctor really had nothing to say about it. Anyone else have this issue or any ideas about it? Its really annoying. 

PS - He checked around my opening but found nothing. Says my sphincter muscle is good. What is it? Could it be a fistula inside my anal opening?


----------



## Mountaingem

I'm also struggling with the same problem. Just another bonus from this disease-not bad enough to put you to bed, but unpleasant and disgusting. 
I don't have any fistulas, but I do have pretty large skin tags. My doc says it's from inflammation in the rectum. He usually prescribes Cortifoam or Rowasa enemas and it'll bring relief for a while. Maybe you can try them, see if they help. 
Also, for topical relief, Calmoseptine is the greatest stuff Ever. for this problem.  It comes in a large tube for about $7. You can get it from the drugstore and Walmart but it's behind the pharmacist's counter so you have to ask for it. and worth every penny. An extra bonus is the hilarious expression on the pharmacy tech's face when you tell them you want TWO! LOL.
Seriously I hope this brings you some relief, and if I find anything else I'll definitely PM you.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I was going to suggest the Calmoseptine as well.....I just make sure I wipe with a baby wipe and keep it clean...A nice dallop of Calomoseptine really provides a great barrier afterward...Where are you from ibdoer? You can also find it on Amazon.


----------



## orchard archer

Hi, I Hope this helps?
I had Hemorrhoids removed about 10 years ago. RELIEF!
My GP said he thought I have,  Prolapsed Hemorrhoids.
Look it up on GOOGLE, you will know if it is it!
There are Steroid suppositories.
They can really suck, Leakage, Sometimes have to push em in.
They don't like to Remove em Unless you are Miserable! Cause of Crohn's.
Odd you put this posting up today. 
I been waiting for surgeon to call with an appointment.
Wish u well.


----------



## Captainplanet4

I had something like this happen to me too! I had fissure tho, but still it was a mucus like substance that would drip all day long and smelled terrible. Is your butt more itchy than normal? Anyways I told the GP about it... it finally went away when I switched medications!


----------



## can1991

I am similar to you also. I do have an anal fistula, so sometimes it is hard to determine what is leaking, my butt or fistula. It is very annoying! I go to the bathroom alot just to wipe. I have a sitz bath every day. I see my GI this Thursday!


----------



## orchard archer

I see it can be more than my experience.
Alway's something to learn. 
I see from captain it can possibly go away with medication.
Sounds good to me!


----------



## merrywidow

is the leakage poo or mucus? mucus is normal and excess mucus is because the bowel is inflamed. if the mucus is bad, then you could put a panty liner in your underwear.


----------



## ibdoer

Thanks fpr all your help guys. I HATE leakage. I have already picked up some Calmoseptine. It really is great stuff. But I'm trying to kick this leakage.
   For the most part, I think my leakage is poo, after the 2nd wipe it turns to a light yellow and then it stops. But I'm guaranteed leakage after a BM. NASTY! 
   That is what is causing the most problems. It leaks, then starts to burn and itch. By the time I'm better, its time for a BM. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Cookie

This is a problem for me too.  It really started AFTER my last surgery to repair a fistula.  I thought maybe my fistula re-routed itself or something, by my surgeon said it's from having crohn's in my rectum and is normal for someone with Crohn's. Pretty much said "deal with it", or at least that's how i took it.  I wear a panty liner everyday, but I think the odor is the worst part.  Sorry to hear you are having this problem... you are definitely not alone.


----------



## taxdaycrohnie

I'm having this problem now too.  Using liners but what to do about the odor?  I am incredibly self conscious about it.


----------



## guest9933

In the same boat here I wear adult diapers when I go out or at night I wear them as I leak in my sleep grrr so over it


----------



## Lisay1965

imisspopcorn said:


> I was going to suggest the Calmoseptine as well.....I just make sure I wipe with a baby wipe and keep it clean...A nice dallop of Calomoseptine really provides a great barrier afterward...Where are you from ibdoer? You can also find it on Amazon.


what does this stuff do exactly? how does it help


----------



## KarenO

Gosh, I'm having a nightmare-ish time with leakage! It is mostly poo for me from what I see.  My Doctor gave me suppositories then Flagyl (in case it's abcess, fistula) but the improvements are slim. 

It always happens after a BM and lasts for a few hours afterward, bath's, showers, help but not enough on a busy day. I have no idea on what to do about the smell...I've been using womens scented wipes and placing them against my bum to stop odor but this can't be the only fix, and definitely not the solution. 

I go back to my Dr in a few weeks


----------



## 2thFairy

Lisay1965 said:


> what does this stuff do exactly? how does it help


Calmoseptine is GREAT for butt burn and itch.  Veeeeery soothing.  

It won't do anything for leakage, but is great for sore skin.


----------



## Cookie

I opened up this thread because I struggle with this issue too.  I was reading through it and realized I commented on it LAST February.  It's hard to believe I have been dealing witht his for well over a year.  It's amazing what we learn to tolerate as "normal" isn't it?  

Sorry I have no advice either.  Just the normal panty-liner and Calmoseptine advice.   My doctors don't seem to want to be bothered with this issue either...just something lese we need to learn to live with...ugh!


----------



## Lisa

yup...I deal with it on a daily basis - I know I have loss of sphincter/muscle tome which I am sure doesn't help.....Iwill go in the morning usually, and am STILL cleaning up during the day...some days worse than others...AND I am in remission! Just something I have learned to live with...and not as bad as what I have been through in the past!


----------



## hurla31

I have anal leakage as well. It is always mucous and/or blood never poo. It doesn't smell either. I do have an abscess and fistula in my left butt cheek, but i didn't really think it was related. The weirdest thing of all is i don't usually leak while im standing, its always in sitting position. I can literally feel it leak out of me, with no control over it. My sphincter muscles are totally fine, and i usually have 2 reg bm a day, no diarrhea.I use pantyliners to keep everything clean, but its really annoying to have to run to the washroom after sitting....anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## KarenO

I Finally had my Doctor's appointment with my G.I. to get to the bottom of this leakage problem. He seemed VERY concerned and scheduled a colonoscopy for this Wednesday. He said that it might be the Crohns, and he said he thinks he can fix the problem but needs to see whats going on. I really hope that he can fix my bum lol. I'll be sure to post any new info!

As for Hurla, My doctor thought that the leakage was from an anal fissure/fistula/abscess, but my rectal exam was pretty normal as well as the muscles there. So he thinks there might be one somewhere else. Were trying to avoid cat scans since I've had so much radiation, so I'm having the colonoscopy done. Anyway, based on what my doctor said to me and based in his questions about my leakage, I would say that your leakage problem is very likely related to abscess/fistula that you have. If I were you I'd consult my G.I. about the problem. At first I was too embarrassed but now I'm glad I did because I now have some hope to feel normal again.


----------



## Leebie3

oh meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  It's so embarrassing.. I feel like a teenager getting my period all over again and sneaking my pants into the wash so no one knows LOL


----------



## KarenO

*Oh I know...*



Leebie3 said:


> oh meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  It's so embarrassing.. I feel like a teenager getting my period all over again and sneaking my pants into the wash so no one knows LOL


I too feel like a teenager, once again mortified of my body. Like we didn't go through that enough!?


----------



## Donnyor

I was first diagnosed with Crohn's early in 1966. I had three operations for anal fistulas; the last one was in 1976 and necessitated cutting through the anal sphincter muscle; obviously since then I have had no bowel control and consequently have had many "accidents." I visit the toilet on average8-12 times a day and have almost constant soreness, but I have learned to live with it over the 46 years.


----------



## Bld

I have a large fissure and when my flare is really bad at night I leak clear mucus/fluid.


----------



## Donnyor

*anal leakage*

Obviously my leakage is poo.


----------



## hurla31

Thanks KarenO, I will def talk to my GI about it again...feeling a little hope now!


----------



## KarenO

Sorry about your incontinence Bld


----------



## Frank Snot

Perhaps the only cure for anal leakage is the Specific Carbohydrate Diet outlined by Elaine Gottschall in her book "Breaking the Vicious Cycle." In my case though, my busy daily life does not permit such a demanding diet so I do not even consider it.

If you are like me, the only treatment for anal leakage is psyllium husk powder drink. The psyllium husk particles absorb the liquid excreted inside the intestines into the bowels. This eliminates most of the leakage from the anus.

A number of brands are available. 

I always use 100% psyllium husk powder, without chemical additives. It is probably wise to avoid the types with artificial flavouring, artificial colouring, artificial sweetener, bleaching agents, chemical mixing agents, or such other fluff. (According to Elaine Gottschall, such additives are damaging our intestines.)

I recommend Vitacost Psyllium Husk Powder. It is premium quality. It is also the cheapest. Much, much cheaper than Metamucil.

In addition, calcium plus vitamin D also helps a little.


----------



## Freddy92

I have the same problem with the yellow leakage. It is embarrassing having it at work. I feel like I can't stand close to someone.  I keep baby powder in my locker.  If it gets out of hand I wipe and put some baby powder.  That helps in severe cases.  It is a pain in the ***.  Anyway, I think most of the problem comes from stress.  A couple of years ago I had the whole rectal exam with camera and everything.  They found nothing. Again , I think it is stress or diet soda I am not sure.  I hope this info. helps someone.  Freddy


----------



## KJS

I too get faecal leakage after a runny BM.I keep baby wipes in bathroom and use petroleum jelly on toilet paper to wipe when it too sore.And yep it really burns.haven't noticed odour though.


----------



## Frank Snot

To Freddy92 and KJS above:

Yeah, rectal inflammation stings like hell. I know that first hand.

The anal leakage is not caused by stress. It is caused by an intestinal reaction to certain complex carbohydrates when certain harmful florae have accumulated in the intestines.

Chemicals added to food and drink during processing are thought to bring on the harmful florae, so diet soda or any other drink loaded with chemical additives might be harmful.

But there's no need to suffer. Simply stop the anal leakage, which causes the inflammation. Then you can throw away your baby powder and petroleum jelly.


----------



## karen_hastings

You need to handle the hemorrhoids. Hemorrhoids are from inflammation. Stop the inflammation and you will stop the hemorrhoids and the anal leaking. 

Sources of inflammation: diet

Reduce inflammatory foods: grains, legumes, dairy, and sugar. Eat less of those and you will have less inflammation.


----------



## 2thFairy

Hemorrhoids also come from straining or from chronic diarrhea.


----------



## Wallath

Hi...anal leakage is a just another part of this miserable diease that we all suffer from....the only way to cope with it is to manage it as best as you can...some days its bad other days its not.. comes as a rush or comes as slow mo...clean clothes become fouled clothes..why it happens who knows....all I know is that I have had to face it daily for 64 years...as it still  comes in its own time... winter summer, stressed or not,young or old, night or day..I have yet to understand as to why it happens or when it happens...like the elephant in the room you can't ignore it, which makes it a rather inconvient problem......
oo:I reckon I should have taken shares out in the local toilet paper companyoo: ....I would be rather rich now! afterall 64 years is a rather longtime...

Somedays I just wish I could dance it all away:dance::dance:

Blessing to my fellow sufferers


----------



## Freddy92

What are some examples of complex carbohydrates? Anyone?


----------



## silvermander

I've been dealing with leakage myself.  Some liquid and some semi-solid poo, or as solid as I ever get.  This is a new thing for me.  After 30+ years with Crohn's, this just started and has been happening since my last resection - about ten months ago.

I have since started wearing only dark pants and skirts, just in case.  I've tried liners, but I loathe the way they feel.  I've come to a point that I'm going to try reusable cotton liners.  I'll let people know how it works out.

I also have a colonoscopy scheduled for tomorrow and I plan on talking to my GI when I see him, before he dives in.


----------



## cmichael

I am having ana leakage which looks like mucus and also is sometimes pink on my pantyliner. I also have substantial anal tags  and am close to going on humira or remicade to stop this. My specialist said the chrons outbreak skipped the rest of my colon and went right ot my anal area. My cheeks are itchy and sensitive too. In  34 years pf having chrons, this is the worst next to the intestinal block which required a resection 18 years ago. Anyone else getting this type of leakage and if so how did you stop it?


----------



## TheyCallMeRC

I am a 41 year old male and I have had to constantly wear maxi pads for about 5 years ever since my first fistula. Both fistulas that I have now go all the way through and my colo-rectal surgeon says that they won't begin to heal until my crohns goes into remission. I have some days that are better than others, but since I am so paranoid that it could happen, I just make it a part of my life so I don't have to worry about it. The good thing is that it isn't noticeable and unless I tell somebody about it then you would never know.


----------



## TheyCallMeRC

I am sure most of the people on here do this anyway, just a tip for the newbies....

Keep a carton of babywipes next to the toilet and use them on your final wipe. They really help if you have had a lot of bm's and are getting raw. Just make sure to get the "flushable" kind. Most of the ones in the baby aisle are not flushable, but they have the ones that are on the t.p. aisle...


----------



## tylerd88

I've had a few abscesses that I guess are fistulas now and leak.  After they drain them they tell you to put a cotton ball up there between your cheeks to catch the drainage.  I don't want to always have cotton balls, but there's still drainage, so I fold over 1 piece of tp and put that there to catch anything, then switch it out during bathroom trips.

Something like that could help you, but I'm not sure what volume you all are talking about.

I've also noticed that when I'm done with a BM and get up, sometimes I need to go again almost immediately, like the act of moving or standing up unkinks part of my intestine and  allows more to get to the end.  If that's the case maybe you could try moving some before you leave the bathroom and see if you could get all of it out?


----------



## Rox56

Hello everyone,

I have had my share of intestinal issues, for years I have been so constipated and having tried so many meds to resolve this issue and numerous test.  I am going to a specialist for an emptying test, but that won't happen till mid January 2013.  

I have two major issues going on now, besides the constipation.  I get really gassy and I have started leaking and not just a little, which has a slight pink color and smells really bad, I burn and I hurt,  do I go back to my GI doctor or just wait January?  Do yawl think this is something else?  I do have IBS and have been told I my have Crohn's, but positive results for that.

Any suggestions would be very helpful.

Thank you,
Rox56


----------



## streetbob

i've just became a member today .looking through the site ....i'm not alone.leakege wow embarrasing. up to about 2 weeks ago .... hell... i,m trying wheat free in my diet 2 months now . not sure about it ... no leakage in the last 2 weeks .keeping fingers crossed


----------



## 2thFairy

Welcome to the forum, streetbob!  You've got a hog, yes?


----------



## Lisa

leakage can also be caused by a weak/damaged sphincter muscle...which then allows for the leakage...that is most probably the cause for my issues these days.....


----------



## flavrphil

Sounds silly but exercising the sphincter by contracting in for as long as you can 10 times once a day helps tone the muscles there.  I always stuffed two sheets of TP up there, which was odd, but helpful.  Hasn't been an issue since my last surgery.


----------



## cmichael

Rox56 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have had my share of intestinal issues, for years I have been so constipated and having tried so many meds to resolve this issue and numerous test.  I am going to a specialist for an emptying test, but that won't happen till mid January 2013.
> 
> I have two major issues going on now, besides the constipation.  I get really gassy and I have started leaking and not just a little, which has a slight pink color and smells really bad, I burn and I hurt,  do I go back to my GI doctor or just wait January?  Do yawl think this is something else?  I do have IBS and have been told I my have Crohn's, but positive results for that.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very helpful.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rox56


Rox, yes the anal leakage sucks. I had to use mini pads in my underwear. Mine was exacerbated by my butt cheeks being itchy and raw but had a pinkage leakage too. Prednisone wiped it out. They then put me pn remicade which helped it go away. I am off remi now and it's still gone but I have plenty of hunidity down there so they have me applying Calmoseptine, which is a ointment that dries the skin and also creates a barrier so the leakage does not irritate the skin. It also reduces itching. It's working for me but I am still paranoid of the leakage.


----------



## 2thFairy

Calmoseptine is wonderful!


----------



## samtart

I have found merino wool will not smell nearly as much as regular fabrics.  They make underwear out of it.


----------



## david9966

Most of the problem is caused by an imbalance of bacteria in your intestine.  The inflammation, leakage, and swelling that you feel are the bacteria infection.  The root cause is mostly because an anti-biotic or disease has caused an imbalance of the bacteria in your lower intestine.  Taking Probiotic will help balance the bacteria.  You will notice in 3 days or more.  Also it will help with some people who have bloating problem.  But for some people it may not be a cure because the root cause might be some disease that keep an imbalance of bacteria.  Hope this was informative.  Bless you.


----------



## Axelfl3333

I leak this annoying yellow liquid which probably explains why I can be very dehydrated,at times wake up screaming in the night with severe cramp in both calves,I now take quinine to help this.my doctor is finally convinced I,m not diabetic,if I get any more fasting blood tests I,m gonna tell them to fit a tap it,d be easier than being stabbed with a needle


----------



## JAY82

Glad to know I am not the only one.. I have this problem regularly. Have to go back to the bathroom 20 min later to wipe again. Get raw and sore.. It's great fun..A&D helps make a barrier and heal things up. Good for my kids diaper rash too


----------



## 2thFairy

Welcome to the forum, Axelfl3333 and JAY82!!  (Sorry you are having this problem)


----------



## Sookie's Mom

I have the same problem because of fistulas (3) and it is an awful, yellow fluid that has the worst smell I've ever smelled; it's indescribable.  I too worry about having other people smell it if they get close.  The baby wipes do help but only until the next leakage.  I just started up on probiotics and fish oil and am hoping they'll help with the inflammation and overall crohn's symtoms.


----------



## Tuff

I finally figured out that my leakage was caused by coffee, chocolate or too much sugar. I switched to decaf, and no more leakage.


----------



## britt

ibdoer said:


> Hey guys. I've been having anal leakage for about 6 months now. My BM's are pretty solid (1-2 a day) but after a BM I get this leakage every time. I have to go back to the bathroom and wipe 2-3 times after a BM until it subsides. Some days its not bad at all, some days its worse.
> The only time I get relief is after a shower or if I take a nice sitz bath. Then I'm good till the next BM.
> I do have inflammation in my rectum and mild erythema(inflammation) in my anal canal, plus some roids here and there, but this leakage is annoying and it makes my anal area burn after a while.
> My doctor really had nothing to say about it. Anyone else have this issue or any ideas about it? Its really annoying.
> 
> PS - He checked around my opening but found nothing. Says my sphincter muscle is good. What is it? Could it be a fistula inside my anal opening?


for some relief from the burning try the cottenell wipes that have aloe in them. They did me wonders.


----------



## Kenniss

I have this issue also, so I was glad to find this forum. It happens almost every time after a BM. Not every single time, but probably 80%. Always poo too. I end up wiping several times after the BM, often until I get blood spots on the tissue. A cream like Prep H helps a little, but only for the topical issues. The only actual relief I have found is a Fleet enema. I keep a bottle under my sink in the bathroom. It seems to wash out the material that would have leaked out. This is all fine at night, or on a weekend, but at work, I just have to suffer until I get home. Even the soft moist wipes only help a little bit, but at least I can hide those at work.
I have not been diagnosed with Crohn's but after reading here for a while, I am going to see my doc for an exam.

Oddly; I found out at my provider, there's no such department as Proctology anymore. Boy, I felt old suddenly.


----------



## 2thFairy

Welcome to the forum, Kenniss!


----------



## zoch

I had anal leakage and now I am 99% ok;
the solution was Calmoseptine for the itching and Metamucil with dosage as indicated in the label.
hope that helps you.


----------



## Sparky68

I have just started having this problem about 1 year ago. At first it was only once a day or so that I had to wipe an almost clear or yellowish fluid that smelled. Until recently it has become several times a day to the point of 10 or more times. Oddly it doesn't happen when I run or workout, but it does when I sit and expecially during sex. I guess I relax more, but I can feel it pour out of me. Not the sexist thing I've ever done. I don't have any irritation because I use baby wipes and using TP folded and held between my cheeks helps also. Other people suggested using probiotics, psyllium husk powder, and staying away from caffeine. Does any of this work? Is there anything else? How can I stop this?


----------



## Wyzwolfe

Frank Snot said:


> To Freddy92 and KJS above:
> 
> Yeah, rectal inflammation stings like hell. I know that first hand.
> 
> The anal leakage is not caused by stress. It is caused by an intestinal reaction to certain complex carbohydrates when certain harmful florae have accumulated in the intestines.
> 
> Chemicals added to food and drink during processing are thought to bring on the harmful florae, so diet soda or any other drink loaded with chemical additives might be harmful.
> 
> But there's no need to suffer. Simply stop the anal leakage, which causes the inflammation. Then you can throw away your baby powder and petroleum jelly.


Hi there, I think the point is that stopping the anal leakage is a lot easier said than done... that is the problem for a lot of us.  My leakage seems connected to Salofalk enemas and constipation.  Once I poop, that is often followed by yellowish poop leak, sometimes starts as cream Salofalk, but always ends as definite brown poop, small amounts but extremely smelly, and stingy if it continues.  Wet wipes and protective cream around the rear end to coat it (to stop stinging) help the symptoms, not the cause.  The leaks which come and go also seems related to periodic "pencil poop" or "Ribbon poop" that starts after a bout of constipation.  I've read about diet also, so am adding very high doses of good probiotics, going to flood my body with them, and I do really watch for no junky white sugars, addititives, soda, "bad carbs".  Think it all helps.

Any others with anything similar?


----------



## Wyzwolfe

david9966 said:


> Most of the problem is caused by an imbalance of bacteria in your intestine.  The inflammation, leakage, and swelling that you feel are the bacteria infection.  The root cause is mostly because an anti-biotic or disease has caused an imbalance of the bacteria in your lower intestine.  Taking Probiotic will help balance the bacteria.  You will notice in 3 days or more.  Also it will help with some people who have bloating problem.  But for some people it may not be a cure because the root cause might be some disease that keep an imbalance of bacteria.  Hope this was informative.  Bless you.


Ah David, my recent reading is saying the same thing:  bacterial imbalance in the gut is being more and more strongly suspected of *many* inflammatory problems, including IBD, Crohn's and UC.  I am adding high quality and very high numbers (the good stuff with more than one probiotic and at least 50 bil, not 10 bil per tablet).  If I add pure fibre, it makes my UC flare much much worse, ditto metamucil and such stuff.  Raw veggies are not good... they irritate my gut something fierce for some reason.  I am sure lots of others out there also have these seemingly "reverse" reactions.  Hard to understand all the nuances, but we keep going and shall overcome these things.  

My more recent hope is probiotics are KNOWN to be healthy, good, and safe, so why not give it a really serious go with or without doctor's input.  It doesn't mean you quit doctor's medications and directions, you just add the probiotics, and watch what you put into your system much more closely.  You will no doubt start to notice patterns.

I am sure I do NOT have a fissure or fistula, nor is it weak spinchter.  So I think it is a buildup behind constipation caused by proctitis inflammation.  Eventually it must be like a dam breaking, and the buildup forces the plugged part out (the hard part), followed by pudding, then... if I'm lucky... normal movements for a while.

Such a delicate subject hey?!


----------



## Sparky68

Whatever is causing  this leakage that I have, it must be diet related, because there are days when I just have to wipe and then there are days that it pours out of me. After reading every post I tried experimenting to find out what would effect this condition. I started using a fiber powder fron Equate (Walmart). I went from one BM a day to a day and a half, to three before lunch. I also ate more salads, and drank more water. Pretty much just ate better. I don't know what did what but mine has all but stopped. I just started seeing someone and was really freaked if she were to experience what was comming out of me so I was desparate. It's a lot easier to explain having to use the restroom than the mess and smell. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ferret

hey guys! I have the same problem. I have some setons in for my abscess and fistula, so my doc told me to put some gauze up there to keep any drainage cleaned up. and it helps a lot with any leakage too! I usually cut a strip bout 2 inches wide by 4 inches long, take a piece of toilet paper and fold it to fit into the gauze, so you have some absorbency to your gauze. but don't use jus toilet paper, it sticks to your bum and jus irritates things. hope it helps you guys!


----------



## DSTURBED

I have the same issue...I use petroleum jelly which does help a bit but I really want some sorta better solution


----------



## fissure2

i leak a light yellow mucous  mostly when i am sitting. it doesnt smell and burns a bit. could it be pus from an abscess? I do have a fissure at the moment.


----------



## Oneknight

hello everyone.I'm new to this forum stuff I got so fed up with the leakage this past year I decide to google it which brought me here. I've also had the same problem with leakage. and I wear a pad made out of soft pt viva. I've been diagnosed with crohn's disease since the early 80's. fast forward to now this new dr I've been seeing has put me on DICYCLOMINE ORAL 20mg pills twice a day and an anti-diarrhea once a day. there has been great results. I use to go thru 4-5 pads a day, I'm now down to 1-2 pads. I haven't even needed to change my diet. I started to try the Specific Carbohydrate Diet but my dr said to hold off on the SCD and try the dicyclomine twice a day and the other pill. when I'm at work is when I have to actually change my padding. best wishes to the person who posted and to all others living with this.


----------



## Strugglerer

Hello, 
I have been suffering with stool secretion for last 7 years, it is tiny amount of stool (dont know whether it is pus, mucus, water or stool), however, i never have smelled it, neither anybody around me in office or at home.

I have consulted with Gastro, Internal Medicine, GP, psychiatrist, neurologist, psychologists and not doctor could helped me out.

I started to google the symptoms and found it rectal leakage, crohn, fecal incontinence. 
i don't know which one of them i am having, it could be anus cancer as well. 

I don't feel any pain anywyere. 


Pls help. my email 
abdul.abdulqayyum@gmail.com


----------



## Davros001

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and have been diagnosed with crohn's for 3 years. It took two years of bloody stools before I'd admit something was wrong and go to the doctor. Anyway I'm also suffering analysis leakage and have an embarrassing question because I am male. Simply put do panty liners help. I am prepared to try anything if it would help. The constant wiping causes so much pain that my lunch time every day I feel lonely I'm using glass paper to clean myself. I'm sure you have had that experience so if liners help I'm ready to try regardless of embarrassment. My wife would be the only person who would know anyway. Thanks


----------



## Strugglerer

Hello guys,
Alhumdulillah! Good News, My 7 years old rectal leakage disease is cured.

I had consulted with Gastro, Internal Medicine, GP, psychiatrist, neurologist, psychologists and no doctor could helped me out.

recently, i got teeth scaling, with it gums bleeding is stopped, it stopped rectal stool leakage within 2 days after teeth scaling. 

It is advised, pls look around your life style and diet and other associated health issues and try to co-relate. 

as in my case, gums bleeding was the root cause and By the Grace of Almighty Allah it is cured almost 90% within 2 days. 

Since, it was lingering on for last 7 years, therefore, i believe it would take few more days to be 100 cure.


Br/ Abdul Qayyum
abdul.abdulqayyum@gmail.com


----------



## Eternal Leaker

I have been going out of my mind for years now. I was diagnosed with Crohn's years back after finding multiple fissures and fistulas which ultimately led to a colostomy. I still have my colon and have a supposed "reversible" colostomy, at least that was the goal and game-plan at the time. I have a botched fistula repair that has left a considerable opening in my left buttock, large enough to completely hide 3 large cotton balls, where a rather large draining tube was placed, right next to the sphincter. It never healed right and due to all the scarring there is really no way to fix it, at least that is what I am told. If this can not heal and be fixed then there is no way to reverse the colostomy. It leaks and leaks and leaks some more and the stench of the leakage is unbearable. I can only compare it to rotting potatoes. I have learned to adjust and deal with the colostomy and have learned just to accept and deal with the leakage and being a grown man forever wearing a panty-liner, but the extremely foul smell of the leakage I can no longer deal with. I am always in fear that someone can smell me. I can smell me 24/7 and have tried to become accustomed to it but I know others have to be smelling me as well. I take no less than 3 showers a day and try to powder up and do everything I can to combat the odor but the odor will not go away. 
 I completely empathize with everyone of you all out there that deal with this. Is s truly one of the biggest pains in the a** one can experience.
Does anyone know of or has a trick of dealing with this odor? What is the secret solution or magic product to remove said odor and keep it in check. I still have the odor even after a thorough soapy hot shower. I am pulling my hair out dealing with it. I just do not know what to do anymore. I am just so thankful that I am self employed and work from and out of the privacy of my own home.


----------



## Lisa

Have you been sent to a wound care specialist? If not, I would definitely as about seeing one.  It is really frustrating and discouraging when you know you smell (yup, dealt with that too) and can't do anything about it except hope and pray no one realizes it is you.  

This might be thinking outside the box, but I believe there are underwear available that have a charcoal liner or something similar...maybe that might help?  If I get time, I will try to find a link.....trying to get some work done myself right now before heading out to my infusion.


----------



## dejavucandace

I had very mild discharge for sooooo many months also. And in fact one day I googled it because I got to think that perhaps it was normal, since I had it for so long.  Anyway when I started to get some help with my bowel issues I was prescribed salofalk suppositories for rectal inflammation and after a couple of months that was pretty much resolved and I noticed the discharge was also. Oh and that burning pain was gone too! Yeah!!!! [Still undiagnosed though....]


----------



## Tfortrouble

I've got this issue with my setons.  I'm going to buy a mobile bidet. It's like a bottle of water with a special skoosher.


----------

